# Enviornmental/Conservation Projects



## macks (Jul 19, 2010)

I am hoping here to get some discussion going on environmentally oriented projects that are going on around the country. I'm sure we all realize how horribly we have fucked up many of our remaining natural areas. It's depressing to me seeing how many people realize this but how few of them are actually engaged in any actual work. I'm interested in learning about projects around the country that are working to curb this problem. Maybe if we got some information going about ongoing projects and organizations people that feel like doing something about it could get hooked up with the means to do so. Any input from people that are working or have worked with projects that are conservation oriented would be great to hear.


----------



## Kalalau (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to start one in Kalalau.. the pay at this point is zero.. but I'm working on getting some grants.... actually not only is it zero.. it's also illegal, and more and more illegal depending on what level of environmental work you're doing... Trail maintenance, pest control, archaeological preservation, helicopter pad maintenance, reforestation, invasive plant culling, Sanitation.... etc.. it's like a chose your own adventure.


----------



## hassysmacker (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I'm currently interning on a permaculture farm one hour north of SF, and while it isnt really a conservation movement (more of a wise ecological use movement), permaculture is definitely something to be paid attention to.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 6, 2010)

Climate Ground Zero in West Virginia- direct action camp near the Massey co. moutain-top removal site. Tree-sits to stop the bombing, blockades on the roads to the sites, banner drops, marches, petitions, etc. They're always looking for folks to come out and do a month or two(or more) or work, direct-action or support work both needed. Climate Ground Zero I'm pretty sure you still get 2-3 meals a day, housing or at least a campsite while yer there.


----------



## coldsteelrail (Aug 9, 2010)

Two stipend supported, conservation volunteer work with accomodation and food: Environmental projects with the Peace Corps: Peace Corps, and ACE: Welcome to ACE. 
The Indigenous Environmental Network is involved in many important direct action conservation movements, and you don't have to be indigenous to support their work. Check out: The Indigenous Environmental Network


----------



## makan kotoran (Sep 7, 2010)

Climate Ground Zero sounds mean.

If your in Australia. head to Tasmania and Check out The FLOZZA, the forest blockade in the Upper florentine valley ( 1hr and 1/2 south west of hobart) It has been going for almost 4 years now (not without many busts, arrests, and attacks by and loggers, they even managed to clear 25 hecters of it  ) and is one of the most amazing places i've ever been. people aim to go there for a few weeks and stay years. here's how to get to the FLozza (ignor the number, I think the owner of the phone is in spain) http://www.stillwildstillthreatened...ng-there/who-call-what-take-and-how-get-there... 

for anything else (including more forest defense head over to the houn valley environment center.
21/4/10 Forestry Tasmania Regenerate public outrage | huon.org

there is also there is also the GECO crew in East Gippy, (about a 7hr hitchfrom Melbourne) with multiple direct actions every summer, and into the winter untill the logging stops for the year. these cats have been at it for 25 years and know what the go is.
Goongerah Environment Centre

THese Two are Obviously illegal though. so if your a weirdo and can't deal with that, don't go.


and If your in singapore, go to ACRES for a bit, the rescue wildlife from the city, from fucked up people and do stings on the illegal wildlife trade. I got to hang out with mean as turtles, tortioses, A big green Iguana, and rescue a pangolin!!! you pay $10 dollars SGD a day and get a bedroom and all your food provided.
Welcome to ACRES!.

this shit's legal.


----------



## Cade (Sep 7, 2010)

If you are between the ages of 18 and 25, the SCA isn't a bad place to help out. I am working in Yellowstone right now for the next 3 months on a cutthroat conservation project funded by the SCA. 
The SCA - Student Conservation Association | Conservation Begins Here


----------



## Karalaine (Sep 9, 2010)

i went to an alternative high school that was based on conservatoin and environmental stewardship. Its one of the coolest programs ive come across; we busted our asses doing workcrew one week then had the next week indoors doing classroom stuff. i wish everyone could have gone/ can get to go to a school like this, we were financially self sufficient and got paid in college grants for our labor. we did a lot of invasive species removal, in oregon our main enemy is the himilayan blackberry, nasty fucking shit. built trails and did streambank restoration, watershed work was usually my favorite. one time we had to reroute a culvert, and drained the old pool that was left behind, tazed the fish and counted them, the crawfish and giant pacific salamanders( one was almost 3 ft long). i think i learned more in the 2 years of highschool than i would paying for college environmental studies. "education through conservation" 
i think helping others to realize a love for nature is the most important thing we can do for the earth. we definately need to get together with our neighbors and plant some shit, become more aware of how we effect our environment daily not over decades.
a good example.....i met a hippy in florida at a rainbow gathering who finds the lost young drunk/junkie kids in the woods and luirs them with weed deeper into the forrest where he breaks out a bunch of cypress sapplings and puts them to work planting.


----------



## Detrivore (Sep 9, 2010)

My friend is at that Climate Ground Zero and it sounds like important work. Mountaintop removal is bullshit. He liked being there when I first talked to him at least, i should call him. 

My girlfriend has been working at a native plants nursery and restoring habitats (also the goddam himalayan blackberry removal) for salmon up here in washington. it is through americorps and i think you have to be 25 or under to do it. Sounds like SCA. Its a government bureaucratic job so she always gets frustrated at the '1 step forward 2 steps back' stuff, like blasting pesticides right by streams to kill invasive plants. Some groups go on 'spike' missions where you work, hike and camp for 4 days restoring trails and stuff and then you are off for 5 or something.

There are private contractors for this as well for when people build a mall and then there is a stipulation like 'we'll give you a permit for the mall if you plant an equal amount of trees and riprarian plants nearby' and then you come in and do it. Its all kinda demoralizing, accidental money thrown toward the environment. There are worse forms of prostitution.

That magnet high school sounds really positive, although i don't think i would have cared when i was 14.


----------

